

Ask HN: How can I move from domain email address from my host to DO? - siquick

I have a info@mydomainname.com email address with my current hosting provider.<p>I want to move my hosting for site www.mydomainname.com to Digital Ocean but don&#x27;t want to lose my email address.<p>Can I use DO to service that email address or is there another solution? I would prefer to not stay with my current hosting provider.<p>Thanks
======
mattkrea
Most services will serve custom domains. Using DigitalOcean you'd of course
have to run your own mail server. For the domain part you'd likely just have
to update your domain's name servers to DigitalOcean's and then add at least
one MX record pointing to your current provider until you switch. When you
switch just update the MX record to point to your new mail server.

